# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  نصر الدين (الغالي) بكردفان الغره....................

## yassirali66

*ليله اون لاينيه
من اجمل ليالي العمر
كانت مدهشه بكل معاني الكلمه
اجتمع نفر غير قليل
مايقومابي 
حافظ
عبد العزيز
مجد الدين
ايهاب
اياس آآآآآآآآآآه من قيدك ادمي معصمي
علي تفجير قنبله بكردفان
فيلم كان بطولته نصر الدين
وتاااااااااني اتعملت فيناااااااااااا


اعلاه مبرمج العمليه...
هيييييييييع لقيييييك اخو اخوااااااااان ياود امييييييييي
عرفني اياس علي شخصين وقال لي هؤلاء استذه بمدرسة..الاستاذ الغالي والاستاذ شاهييييين
ويعملان بالتعليم الخاااااااص
خطفت الاضواء من اياس وبدات في سرد بعض محاسن وعيوب التدريس الخاص ...
اتاريني كنت عامل مجد الدين في العربي...
واثنا ء حديثي قاطعني المدعو الغالي ""دي دايره فهامات"
ترددت كثيرا في هذه الكلمه
وبعدها قلت لهم اكيد انتو من منبر اون لاين...
رد علي الاستاذ الغالي ..نكون منو نحنا...
اما نصر الدين او حافظ...
وفجاه اخرجت الموبايل وضربت لنصر الدين واذا هو نصر الدين!!!!!!!!!!
مفاجاه جعلتني لا اقدر علي الكلااااااام


الصوره اعلاه مخطط العمليه مبسوط لنجاحها.....


لحظة معرفه ان من يجلس امامي هو نصر الدين الذي يتحدث مع عبد العظيم
بدانا بالسلام من اول وجديد لحظات لن انساها ماحييت
الرائع الغالي نصر الدين معنا وبيننا..
حقيقه عشنا اجمل واسعد اللحظات...
نصر الدين بالابيض.....
واياس يقول لي بروفر....



علمت بعد ذلك من حجم المؤامره كان اكبر من ان تكتشف فوجدت لنفسي العتبي
15 نفر يااخوانا...... واحد فيكم يرسل علي الخاااااص مافي.....
رزاااااااااان ونص في اللفه...
مجد الدين في العربي.....


بعدها تجازبنا مع الاخ العزيز نصر الدين وضيفه الكريم احمد والذي كان قبل ثانيتين شاهدين
دي دايره ليها خروف ياشاهييييييييين
نصر الدين حقيقه رائع دوما كروعته بالمنبر...
تطابقت شخصية الرجل مع ما وضعناه له...
محاضر بالجامعه ولكنه يلقي بعباءة الوظيفه حينما يسامر فيسدل علي المكان شعاعا محيطا يطفي علي الجميع سعاده بمرحه المشهود....
طلق اللسان...سريع البديهه ..خفيف الدم...
عندما يجلس معك يشعرك بانك تعرفه منذ الصغر



لاون لاين التحيه اولا لانها تعرفنا باشخاص قل ما يوصفو بالملائكه...
سمعت بمصطلح الصفوه .....
ولكني لم اعي معناها الا اليوم....
نصر الدين لك التحيه ياراقي....


طرفة هذه الصوره ان وضع طبق السمك امام نصر الدين الذي شبع من صير كوستي فاصبح في حيره من امره فابدلناها له بالدجاااااااااج المملح يامااااايقومابي



لحظة اتصالنا برااااااااجل ود الرجااااااااال



ولحظة الانتصار يااياس
علي العموم مايقومابي واياس شيلو شيلتكم معاااااي
والتحيع للرائع نصر الدين الذي ضرب اروع الامثال في تواصل وتلاحم اعضاء اون لاين....
لله درك ياغالي وآسف ان كنت قد قصرت في حقك من كرم الضيافه فعنصر المفاجاه كان اكبر من استيعاب اي شيئ

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هؤلاء هم الصفوة عزيزي ياسر 
نتمني ان نلتقي بهم فردا فردا وان شاء الله نلتقي
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله يا ياسر انحبست الدموع بين عيونى وما قدرتا اكتب اى كلمة
 ووالله ما اتمنيت حاجة فى اللحظة دى غير انى اكون معاكم فى الجلسة الطيبة دى
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لم اكن اكذب عندما قلت المريخاب صفوه وصفوة
الصفوه مريخاب اون لاين 
لك التحيه ياسر والتحيه لاياس والجميل نصر الدين
وكل من ساهم فى مجد الدين فى العربى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=15830
*

----------


## قنوان

*منظر يسر العين
دي ما كانت عشوه دي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أخخخخخخ
والله الواحد كان متمني يكون معاكم في الجلسه دي
تخريمة :
عرفنا الخرفان ،
حتى الجداد عندكم مملح ؟؟؟
‏&‏
‏&‏
لي عوده
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*هااااااى هاااى
لمة ولا أحلى.....
فى الحرم ان شاء الله كل أون لاين فى بعثة واحده...





علمت بعد ذلك من حجم المؤامره كان اكبر من ان تكتشف فوجدت لنفسي العتبي
15 نفر يااخوانا...... واحد فيكم يرسل علي الخاااااص مافي.....
رزاااااااااان ونص في اللفه...
مجد الدين في العربي.....




أنا كلمتك وبالدليل ادناه...


*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*من العميل 0 للعميل 9....
أى مؤامرة تانى على الخاص....
حول حول....

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

من العميل 0 للعميل 9....
أى مؤامرة تانى على الخاص....
حول حول....




علم وسينفذ ،،
حول:meg005:
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*لو لم اكن منكم لضاع عمرى
تسلموا ياروعه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمه زي العسل للناس العسل
تسلمو ياصفوة ارتباطكم اتمنى ان يكون فال حسن على المجتمع المريخي كله

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*هنيئا لكم يا اخوه 
وحقيقه يا صفوى صفوه مافى كلام
ودايما ملمومين فى السمح ياياسر
وكان حيين بنتلاقى 

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

هنيئا لكم يا اخوه 
وحقيقه يا صفوى صفوه مافى كلام
ودايما ملمومين فى السمح ياياسر
وكان حيين بنتلاقى 




أركب تعال......
بس فى الخاص قبال ما تجى.....
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أركب تعال......
بس فى الخاص قبال ما تجى.....



ههههههههههههههههههه
فى الخاص مالوا يا قلب
انا جنبك قريب ياقلب فى ام سياله دى
كان انكربت الليله بتعشى بالجداد المملح ده
لكن قول لى ياسر انا الجداد ده فالقنى
بدور لى مرس فى الفطور معاه تقليه بى كول
وما بى دخن بى عيش ابيض ولا احمر مامهم 
المهم شوفه عيونك

*

----------


## حسكو

*ياسر  وأياس    حقيقة   أنتم    صفوة    وكفى   التحية   لكم  وعبركم  الى  الاخ  نصر  الدين ...
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

بدور لى مرس فى الفطور معاه تقليه بى كول
وما بى دخن بى عيش ابيض ولا احمر مامهم 
المهم شوفه عيونك



بعد وصفك دا كلو يا كشة اخوى
تقول ليهم المهم شوفة عيونك؟؟؟
ياراجل !!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههاية

أنا برد بعدين



بس ألبسوا زي برد تقيييييييييييييييل

اسكيمو نفر
                        	*

----------

